# New Home Swiss Knitter



## pamsdish (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi All
One of these going cheap locally,wondered whether to buy and store till I get chance, what type of machine is it ,I thought they were chunky,advice please before I get it.
I know i am trying to run before I walk, but a bargain ??http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271070947737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you know the machines knitting gauge? And if the tools are included? I found this on line it looks related to the passap line;
http://www.scribd.com/doc/84891497/Swiss-Knitter-Passap-Goldy-Manual


----------



## pamsdish (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi kate 
I have a Brother 836 with all the gizmos ,and would get this if it was chunky,but cannot find any reference any where.the advertiser says uses 2 3 and 4 ply then mentions tension adjustment so I wondered if anyone can help with more info


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Not a lot of info showed up on the internet. It seems it may be mentioned on this chart showing 180 needles;
http://www.yarn-store.com/knitting-machine-chart.html
with the other information on the first link I sent and the sellers advertised yarn gauges to use, that indicates to me its likely a 5 mm gauge machine. Ask him to measure the distance between two needles. Others with information will post in...


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

pamsdish said:


> Hi kate
> I have a Brother 836 with all the gizmos ,and would get this if it was chunky,but cannot find any reference any where.the advertiser says uses 2 3 and 4 ply then mentions tension adjustment so I wondered if anyone can help with more info


836 is a standard gauge machine - 4.5mm


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

30Knitter said:


> pamsdish said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kate
> ...


The only difference is that the lace carriage came separate not with the machine.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

the link to angelinka? you can email her and she will help you out! She's very good about answering.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> pamsdish said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kate
> ...


Pamsdish is asking what gauge a New home Swiss knitter is, not the 836. Do you know the gauge of the new Home Swiss knitter? I always thought these machines had a gauge similar to the Bonds.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

pamsdish said:


> Hi All
> One of these going cheap locally,wondered whether to buy and store till I get chance, what type of machine is it ,I thought they were chunky,advice please before I get it.
> I know i am trying to run before I walk, but a bargain ??http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271070947737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1288


I have just found one that was sold on Ebay a year ago last July. It went for £79.99. It will take hand knitting yarn from 4ply to Chunky, Boucle, Mohair and fancy yarns. If you go to Ebay and put in this number ..... 350476611977.... you will be able to see it.


----------

